
Steven Chu's Nobel Prize Lecture - kqr2
http://gustavus.edu/events/nobelconference/2007/chu-lecture.php
======
jdunck
[http://gustavus.edu/events/nobelconference/2007/webcast/stev...](http://gustavus.edu/events/nobelconference/2007/webcast/stevenchu1.mov)

